# Live streaming tour of Switzerland



## sploush (May 7, 2006)

www.tsr.ch has daily live streaming from tour of Switzerland


----------



## mpetersen16 (Apr 26, 2006)

Where do you go once you are in the main site, I was unable to find the streaming video, is it a link that is present on the main page only during the morning hours?
Matt


----------



## sploush (May 7, 2006)

mpetersen16 said:


> Where do you go once you are in the main site, I was unable to find the streaming video, is it a link that is present on the main page only during the morning hours?
> Matt


its on top of the page right next next to the worl cup box.
The streaming only works during race time


----------



## Gregory (Jun 1, 2006)

*Thanks For the Link*

Thank you for the internet link of the race. I try to find these links myself here in the USA but sometimes it's a maze of foreign sites that I can not read or understand and knowing if I am even on the right track to the streaming video links is only a guessing game so once again . thanks

:thumbsup: 

Gregory


----------



## mpetersen16 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Sticky this post?*

Someone should sticky this post, and reform it, there should be a sticky of sites that have streaming cycling video. For example this one for the giro d'italia.

http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,Sport^4292,00.html
Matt


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

*Satellite Radio Racing Coverage*

I have pretty much given up on the hope of ever being able to get decent TV coverage of any cycle racing, I do listen to the radio coverage from Eurosport.com when I can, however, this means you have to be sitting somewhere where there is a computer.

Does anyone know if the euro races are being broadcast on Sat Radio? Are either XM or Sirius carrying the races, maybe Eurosport is rebroadcasting on Sat?

Any one know ??


----------

